# Reset photo from Library View



## pdxrjt (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I read somewhere (when I didn't want to do it of course!) that there is a shortcut key to reset  photos in the Library menu.  So I do some editing in LR (in develop) and then save my settings as a snapshot.  Often I then transfer them to some plug-ins which I like.  After a copy of the LR version with edits has been edited by the plug ins, I have the two together in a group.  My own preference is to see the unedited original so I know what RAW material I have to work with.  That always forces me to go to quick edit, hit reset, then back to keywording etc.  As I said, I thought there was a short-cut key to reset the photo, but perhaps I am wrong.  If there is, I certainly would appreciate knowing what it is.  TIA


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, that exists. It's *Shift-Ctrl-R*. Simply checking all the menus in Lightroom would have told you: 'Photo - Develop Settings - Reset'.


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for your answer.  Perhaps it would have, but it was neither in the Library shortcut info or the Develop shortcut info and when I did a search for it, the answer was related to hitting the "reset" button.  I suppose I could have asked where to look up the pertinent information which also would have helped.  Unfortunately, in today's information age knowing where to look or what search terms to use is often the "answer."  As I said, I remembered seeing it somewhere, but could not remember where.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 26, 2016)

Be aware that reset is a real reset, and will reset some things people do not think about, and may be in default presets or import settings you take for granted.  For example, we often take lens profiles for granted, but reset turns them off, resets the camera calibration, etc.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 26, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> Be aware that reset is a real reset, and will reset some things people do not think about, and may be in default presets or import settings you take for granted.  For example, we often take lens profiles for granted, but reset turns them off, resets the camera calibration, etc.



It will do the same reset as the 'Reset' button in Develop does, so if you include lens profiles and your custom camera profile in your default camera settings, these will not be deleted.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 26, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> It will do the same reset as the 'Reset' button in Develop does, so if you include lens profiles and your custom camera profile in your default camera settings, these will not be deleted.


Indeed, that's one thing that makes LR so confusing at times, so many ways to achieve similar things.  I apply all these in a preset on import.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 26, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> Indeed, that's one thing that makes LR so confusing at times, so many ways to achieve similar things.  I apply all these in a preset on import.



My philosophy is that the difference between using default camera settings and a develop preset is (or should be) as follows: Anything that is related to the hardware itself (camera profile, lens profile) should be part of the default camera settings, because you apply it per camera and you always apply it for this particular camera. Anything that is related to certain shooting conditions should be part of a develop preset, so you can choose to apply it or not to apply it for each import.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 26, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> My philosophy is that the difference between using default camera settings and a develop preset is (or should be) as follows: Anything that is related to the hardware itself (camera profile, lens profile) ...



Yeah, though I use different profiles for specific venues, like soccer field lights, arena lights.  Because they have unusual spectra not just different temperatures, the profiles make a noticeable improvement. 

I get your philosophy, though.  I just preferred to have everything in one place.  Though as I've realized with lens profiles, it's not exactly in one place even then.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 26, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> Yeah, though I use different profiles for specific venues, like soccer field lights, arena lights.  Because they have unusual spectra not just different temperatures, the profiles make a noticeable improvement.
> 
> I get your philosophy, though.  I just preferred to have everything in one place.  Though as I've realized with lens profiles, it's not exactly in one place even then.



That still fits in my philosophy: because you use different camera profiles for different shooting conditions, you should add the camera profile to the Develop preset that you then can choose on import. Applying a lens profile will (probably) not depend on the shooting conditions, so that would be part of your default camera settings.


----------

